# Rote Meer - Marsa Alam



## mastercraft (1. September 2019)

sollte jemand von Euch im September in Marsa Alam sein und ne Tour machen wollen gebt mir bescheid.
Hab da echt was tolles an der Hand , mit diesem Schiff vom Hafen Hamata aus.
Für weitere Auskünfte und Preis bitte ne PN


----------



## Silverfish1 (2. September 2019)

Ich meld mich dazu nochmal ;-) bei dir. Hatte Glaube vergessen dir auf deine Nachricht zu antworten. Wie ist es dort im Februar/März?


----------



## mastercraft (5. September 2019)

das ganze jahr is es gut in ägypten , die kälteste  zeit ist jänner , die beste zeit zum angeln mitte märz- oktober


----------



## Krallblei (29. Oktober 2019)

Hi Oli. 

Gibt es News vom eurem Trip?
Hat es gekracht?


----------



## Captainfuture (1. November 2019)

Hallo,

ich hatte mich dem Trip mit den Beiden angeschlossen und voller Vorfreude ging dann auch los.

Aus Anglersicht war der Trip leider die reinste Katastrophe:
Als wir vor Ort waren hieß es vom Bootseigner, das Schiff wäre gesunken, er hätte ein viel besseres zu einem höheren Preis. Gesagt getan. 
Am Hafen stellte sich das bessere Schiff dann als 12m Motorjacht heraus. Leider wesentlich kleiner als das geplante Schiff. 
Statt Einzel-Doppelkabine gabs dann eine 3qm 4er Kabine.
Fischereitechnisch ging garnichts. Kein einziger Fisch beim Trolling. Casting vom Vorderdeck fast unmöglich wegs den Wellen und der Schiffsgröße. 
Das halbe Deck war zudem noch mit Seilen und rostigen Ankern etc. blockiert. Hinten war mit einem Sonnensegel überdacht, was das Werfen ungemein erschwerte.
Keine Oberflächenaktivitäten, keine Nachläufer, rein Garnichts. Gottseidank hats dann wenigstens bei Oli noch mit einem Bluefin Travelly in annehmbarer Größe geklapp.
Bei mir gabs dann noch einen quergehakten Hornhecht von ca. 90cm. Sonst nur Kleinzeug beim Nachtangeln.
Die Crew war ganz nett, bis auf den Captain, der hat nur Fresse gezogen, uns gemieden und fast nichts geredet. Essen war gut.
Zu Krönung wurden wir dann noch um einen ganzen Angeltag beschissen und es wurde einfach in den Hafen zurückgefahren.....
Mit Flug, Hotel, Trinkgeldern usw. waren es round about 2000 Euro für 3 Tage "Angeln".

Vielleicht schreibt ja der Oli noch was, der war jedoch auch gut angefressen da er sich viel Mühe mit der Orga gemacht hatte.

Grüße


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. November 2019)

Ach du Deibel - das gönnt man keinem! 

Für Ende Februar steht Marsa in Überlegung - dann bleibts wohl bei "Pauschal ohne Angeln". 

Sonne tanken muss reichen....


----------



## nostradamus (1. November 2019)

Danke für die Info! Blöd gelaufen!


----------



## Krallblei (1. November 2019)

Hi

Oh das klingt übel. War ja mit Oli auch schon 1.5 Tage auf dem Boot. Hatten damals nicht ganz so Pech. Erhofft hatte ich mir allerdings auch mehr. Leider sind wir in die falsche Richtung gefahren damals.. Die anderen haben sich ja zur gleichen Zeit dumm und dämlich gefangen.

Ich mache das auf dem Boot nicht mehr. Und wenn nen Tagesausflug auf einen kleinen Boot. Das kostet nen Appel und Ei und man ist nicht ganz so enttäuscht.

Bleibe bei der Uferfischerei dort. Das ist doch immer wieder sehr spannend. Vorallem wenn man seinen Fisch gleich am Ufer grillen kann 
Zahle selten mehr als 350 Euro für eine Woche Fischen mit All inkl. und saugutem Hotel!!

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Und Kopf hoch. Ägypten hat nach wie vor unheimlich Potenzial wenn man weiss was man macht.


----------



## Krallblei (1. November 2019)

Hab ihr Geld zurückbekommen wegen dem fehlenden Angeltag?


----------



## rule270 (1. November 2019)

Hy Benny
Geht was im Frühjahr bei Dir meld Dich mal per PN-
LG
Rudi


----------



## nostradamus (1. November 2019)

Genau benny! 
Vielleicht können wir im Februar einen Ausflug nach Ägypten machen.... mario


----------



## Krallblei (1. November 2019)

So Gott will Mario


----------

